# Spear Chukka vs Rock Lobba



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Let me just explain a bit so you know why I'm asking this question.

Basicaly my local GW is doing a massive "Tale of x gamers" with WHFB. So far it has been 500pts and I have just joined in, I have a small Orc amry using the battle for skull pass and a box of normal boyz (luckily the guy running the campaign has let me use my gobbos as Orcs). Next week the point limit is bumped up to 1000pts and I need some firepower that will actualy kill things. There is a good mix of races in the campaign so what ever machine I do choose has to be well rounded. The other constraint is money, I have £20 so I can get either 1 lobba or 2 chukkas.

The way I see it the 2 machines are like this:

Spear Chukkas: More of them, can pierce ranks which is good against light troops and the two of them will be good against monsters _if_ I face them, but Goblins aren't the best of shots and the bolt is unlikly to pierce ranks of tough units like Chaos warriors and I will be facing them.

Rock lobba: Will mush tough infantry, might miss worse than the chukkas but I'm confident in my ranging skillz. Can misfire with hilarious consequences.

This is how I have it worked out so far, am I right or wrong on any of it and what would you recomend?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Spear Chukkas against Heavy Armour (ignore armour saves).
Rock Lobbaz against Hordes (Template + Medium Strength + Wildly innacurate guessing and still somehow landing on something)

Also, Spear Chukkaz will mince the Giant, Shaggoth, Dragon Mage, as someone will take one.


----------

